# contract job in singapore ?



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys..

Can anyone suggest for how long contract period job one should expect to have in singapore to leave his permanent job in india...

Situation is something, i have been contacted and offered couple of times for job in singapore for 6 months job with chances of extension...but i was quite reluctant to leave my current stable job in india 

Hence, what exactly for minimu. period of contract job one should look for....i know that getting permanent job is quite very difficult...so i am asking for contract job..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is entirely up to you how much risk you are willing to take.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in singapore contract jobs can be expected to pay up to or more than 50% over perm jobs, but you may loose out on medical and some benefits

so your call if you are OK with the 50% premium over perm jobs, though nowadays contract jobs also pay one month additional upon contract completion and also 13 months pay, if its a 12 month contract

for some it is extremely attractive vs perm jobs

on the other hand even perm jobs don't mean for life, you can still be kicked out with a one month notice period, and per Singapore law,if your pay is over 2,500 $ forget gratuity for number of years of service .. vs most contract jobs that still compensate you if terminated prematurely ..... so ???


----------

